

How well do you trust your code? - RiderOfGiraffes
http://catless.ncl.ac.uk/Risks/17.06.html#subj7

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted after reading this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=959165>

in which I also submitted it as a comment.

The Risks digest is worth reading in its own right.

